# Good thoughts and positive energy for Flirty, please



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Beginning this past Sunday, Flirt has decided she doesn't want to eat and has become quite lethargic. Yesterday she ate both meals willingly, had good poops and was back to her playful self. Today she wouldn't eat breakfast, in fact she didn't even come out of the bedroom until I was already at work and only then with a lot of coaxing (hubby reported).

Here in the Chicago area they are talking about the dog flu but other than lethargy she has no symptoms (cough, runny nose, vomitting, etc.).

So we are seeing the vet later this afternoon and could sure use some positive energy and prayers. I am always so afraid of cancer, I'm sick just thinking about it. Flirty is just ten years old.

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed for your girl and that it is nothing serious and easily taken care of. I totally understand your concern.

Good luck, I hope she will be just fine!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Prayers and positive vibes sent your way for Flirty. Hope the vet visit this afternoon provides answers other than the C word.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Well we have no answer, the vet that does the ultrasound was off today so all they did today was examine her and draw blood. The vet is concerned, her gums were kind of pale. I have to take her back tomorrow morning for an ultrasound and xray and by then the bloodwork results will be back.

The vet did mention the C word as a possibility. I've always told Flirty that we'd have no cancer in our house, but I guess we won't know until tomorrow. Please keep her in your prayers. Thank you.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I will keep sending positive thoughts for you and Flirty. I know how worried you must be.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh no! Sending many prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Flirt*



MyMaggieGirl said:


> Beginning this past Sunday, Flirt has decided she doesn't want to eat and has become quite lethargic. Yesterday she ate both meals willingly, had good poops and was back to her playful self. Today she wouldn't eat breakfast, in fact she didn't even come out of the bedroom until I was already at work and only then with a lot of coaxing (hubby reported).
> 
> Here in the Chicago area they are talking about the dog flu but other than lethargy she has no symptoms (cough, runny nose, vomitting, etc.).
> 
> ...





MyMaggieGirl said:


> Well we have no answer, the vet that does the ultrasound was off today so all they did today was examine her and draw blood. The vet is concerned, her gums were kind of pale. I have to take her back tomorrow morning for an ultrasound and xray and by then the bloodwork results will be back.
> 
> The vet did mention the C word as a possibility. I've always told Flirty that we'd have no cancer in our house, but I guess we won't know until tomorrow. Please keep her in your prayers. Thank you.


Praying for sweet Flirty!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sending positive thoughts for you and Flirty.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sending lots of positive thoughts your way for Flirty


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sending good thoughts out for Flirty and you.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

I hope Flirty is just under the weather.


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

Positive thoughts sent your way! Keep us posted


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Hoping for the best for Flirty. It's good that you're having it checked out.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Sending prayers for strength to Flirty and you --- feel better pretty girl.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Positive thoughts and prayers for Flirty!! I hope she feels better soon!!:crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hoping for good news today


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Flirty*

Saying a prayer-please let us know what vet says!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending positive and healing thoughts for Flirty....


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Sending out prayers your way...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and Flirty.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Flirty*

Thinking of you and Flirty!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope you get positive news today - the pale gums worry me though. Let us know, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Positive energy being sent your way. Hoping for good news.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

hope she has more pep in her step this morning!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Flirty is at the vet's having an ultrasound and x-ray. I can't pick her up until 4:30 which is when I will see the vet and we will go over everything.

Today Flirty was acting as normal as can be. She got up with my alarm clock, wouldn't let me fall back asleep, ate willingly and even went outside to do her business, all normal. Go figure.

Thank you everyone for your positive thoughts and your prayers. That's all we can do right now.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Continuing to keep both of you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers across the pond!.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Sending you prayers and best wishes. Hopefully the vet has good news about Flirty.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

stopping by to see if you have an update for us?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyMaggieGirl*

MyMaggieGirl

Looking for an update on sweet Flirty.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Flirty has a splenic tumor. Good news is that appears to be the only tumor but we won't know until they open her up. Surgery is Friday and of course they will send it out for biopsy. 

They sent us home with yunnan banyan jiaonang in case of a bleed. 

I will write more tomorrow from my desktop computer. This iPad makes me nuts sometimes 

Thanks everyone for your support.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Mary, somehow I missed this yesterday......

My heart is with you and precious Flirty; if anyone is a fighter, it is Flirty. She has fought through so much, and I am very hopeful she will again. Fight, girl, fight!

My thoughts are with you....


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Flirty has a splenic tumor. Good news is that appears to be the only tumor but we won't know until they open her up. Surgery is Friday and of course they will send it out for biopsy.
> 
> They sent us home with yunnan banyan jiaonang in case of a bleed.
> 
> ...


My prayers are with you and sweet Flirty - I can only imagine what you are going through right now


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thinking positive thoughts for you and Flirty.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry to hear the news Flirty is a survivor for sure and I know she will get through this too. Sending big hugs to you both!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Sending our very best wishes to you and your very special girl at this difficult time.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending all the best thoughts and wishes your way for tomorrow. I know of several Goldens who had splenic tumors that were benign, including my Toby.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Flirty*

Praying for Flirty, you, and surgery on Friday.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you and Flirty, sending positive thoughts and prayers, and that things go well on Friday.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending good vibes and prayers, I am very sorry to read your update, hope it is benign.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts are with you and Flirty, prayers her surgery goes well.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Wishing you and your "baby girl" all the best for her surgery on Friday. Prayers for a safe and speedy recovery.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

So sorry to hear that. Will be thinking of Flirty tomorrow, really hope the prognosis is good for you all.
(love her name by the way)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, poor Flirty! She really is a fighter! Sending positive healing thoughts for her surgery tomorrow.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh no, sorry to hear that but if it is only on the spleen - maybe it is something benign or at least has not spread and gives her more time. 
Keeping my fingers crossed for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Flirty*

My thoughts and prayers are with Flirty and you this morning!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you both this morning, prayers said for beautiful Flirty.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Thinking about you this morning. Flirty is such a strong dog to have gone through all she has and will get through this too. You are in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Hoping all goes well for Flirty today. Thinking of you both, sending prayers and warm wishes your way.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I dropped Flirty off at the vet's office this morning and she was so happy to see everyone again, felt kind of bad that she has no clue what lies ahead for her.

I'm a basket case waiting to hear from the surgeon, I can't imagine how I'll be waiting for the biopsy results. 

Thank you everyone for your support. I don't know what I'd do without this Forum!

Has anyone heard of or used MPS, a medical pet shirt, a t-shirt that acts like a Thundershirt but also helps to keep the area clean and keeps the dog from messing with the incision. Just curious on everyone's opinion.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Continued thoughts and prayer for you and Miss Flirty,keep us posted! Please also update on that shirt if you go that route, sounds very interesting.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thinking of you guys today, sending prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Flirty made it through surgery with flying colors, no problems. He said the tumor was the size of a small softball and he could see where the bleed had been. He saw no other tumors however he saw some "spots" on her liver but they weren't tumors. (I have to ask for more details about that.) Biopsy report will be back on Wednesday. We can go see her later today and she can come home tomorrow.

Thank you everyone for your prayers and support, we truly appreciate it.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so happy that part is over and she came through it so well!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad to hear she came through surgery well, keeping everything crossed for the biopsy results on Wednesday.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

where did you have it done? 
*sometimes* the surgeon will make an educated guess. They did with Toby.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Oak Forest Animal Hospital, he's our regular vet. When I see him in person tomorrow I will ask him about whether he could tell.

Funny story: we were in the middle of our staff appreciation luncheon today at a restaurant when he finally called to report on Flirty so I took the call in the ladies' room. Thankfully nobody else was in there. I was just waiting for him to hear a toilet flush.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad her surgery is over! Sending healing vibes for Flirty!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so glad she made it through so well.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so happy she made it through well


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the surgeon who did Toby's (VCA Aurora, board certified surgeon) came out after the surgery and told me that, although he couldn't tell until the biopsy results came in, generally one has a pretty good idea from the way the tumor "feels", and he did not think Toby's was hemangiosarcoma. He was right.



MyMaggieGirl said:


> Oak Forest Animal Hospital, he's our regular vet. When I see him in person tomorrow I will ask him about whether he could tell.
> 
> Funny story: we were in the middle of our staff appreciation luncheon today at a restaurant when he finally called to report on Flirty so I took the call in the ladies' room. Thankfully nobody else was in there. I was just waiting for him to hear a toilet flush.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Go job Flirty, Mary you must be so relieved she came through it so well. Wishing you benign results!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Continued prayers for a full and speedy recovery and benign results.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Flirty made it through surgery with flying colors, no problems. He said the tumor was the size of a small softball and he could see where the bleed had been. He saw no other tumors however he saw some "spots" on her liver but they weren't tumors. (I have to ask for more details about that.) Biopsy report will be back on Wednesday. We can go see her later today and she can come home tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your prayers and support, we truly appreciate it.


So happy to read this update on your Flirty girl


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Flirty*



MyMaggieGirl said:


> Oak Forest Animal Hospital, he's our regular vet. When I see him in person tomorrow I will ask him about whether he could tell.
> 
> Funny story: we were in the middle of our staff appreciation luncheon today at a restaurant when he finally called to report on Flirty so I took the call in the ladies' room. Thankfully nobody else was in there. I was just waiting for him to hear a toilet flush.


So glad the surgery is over. Praying for both of you!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I_'m so glad Flirty came through the surgery so well. I'm praying for a benign report on the biopsy._


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Checking in on the patient today and how she is doing at home.....


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Also checking in on you and Flirty. The wait for the results is so hard. I will continue to send positive thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Flirty*

Hope you and Flirty had a good weekend together.
Loved your funny story-I've had to take a few calls in ladies rooms, too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How's Flirty doing? Great to hear her surgery went well and she did so well. 

Prayers for good results. 

Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Flirty is doing very well. She's eating and taking care of business as if nothing is wrong. Of course she is soaking up the extra attention she is getting from us, how can we not give her extra love?!

Now we just wait for the biopsy report, hopefully on Wednesday. Thanks for your support, we really appreciate it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*



MyMaggieGirl said:


> Flirty is doing very well. She's eating and taking care of business as if nothing is wrong. Of course she is soaking up the extra attention she is getting from us, how can we not give her extra love?!
> 
> Now we just wait for the biopsy report, hopefully on Wednesday. Thanks for your support, we really appreciate it.


So glad to hear this about Flirty!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy to read her surgery and recovery are going so well


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad to hear that Flirty is doing well!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Flirty!!*

Just wishing you and Flirty a good morning and day!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your support. She continues to rest comfortably and seems to be doing well during her recouperation.

We should hear back on the biopsy report tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Good to hear. The wait is hard. Praying for a good result!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Flirty*

Praying hard for good news for Flirty!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Thinking about you and Flirty today as you wait for the results. She's such a sweet strong girl and has been through so much and I am praying she will be with you for a long time to come.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

You and Flirty are in my thoughts today!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

No word from the Vet's office so I called there. They haven't received the biopsy results yet. So we continue to sit on the edge of our seat.

I'm just upset, I just can't imagine that we may only have her for some months now instead of for a few years more. She's such a good and loving girl.....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, I'm sorry-the waiting has to be awful..hugs to you..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*



MyMaggieGirl said:


> No word from the Vet's office so I called there. They haven't received the biopsy results yet. So we continue to sit on the edge of our seat.
> 
> I'm just upset, I just can't imagine that we may only have her for some months now instead of for a few years more. She's such a good and loving girl.....


Mary: I am so sorry-waiting is the worst!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you, hoping you get good news soon.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I doubt there will be any results today, it's after 4 p.m and the technician said they rarely get test results late in the day. So hopefully tomorrow.....

I'm thinking the vet told us Wednesday (today) as a general time frame because he doesn't really know how long it will take, does that make sense?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*



MyMaggieGirl said:


> I doubt there will be any results today, it's after 4 p.m and the technician said they rarely get test results late in the day. So hopefully tomorrow.....
> 
> I'm thinking the vet told us Wednesday (today) as a general time frame because he doesn't really know how long it will take, does that make sense?


That makes perfect sense to me. You are both in my prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Flirty*

Praying for good news for Flirty and you. 
Hope you two have a beautiful day!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry you haven't gotten the results back, the waiting and the unknown is so very hard. 

Prayers you get the results back soon and they bring good news.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed for positive news soon!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thinking of you and Flirty today.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thoughts for your Flirty ...


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Still waiting for biopsy report.

The vet tech called us last night and admitted that the vet shouldn't have given us an exact date for the results and especially that soon after the surgery. She said it's usually a week to ten days. So maybe tomorrow, maybe Monday. Either way, Flirt continues to rest and be her silly self while gaining most of her strength back.

Thanks again everyone for your support. It means the world to me, to my hubby and to Flirty-girl.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thinking of you and Flirt, and sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry that you haven't heard, waiting can be so hard! Continued thoughts for you and Flirty! Ear scritches to the Flirty girl!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts across the pond, I'm sorry you haven't got the results back yet. Glad to hear Flirty is doing well, please pass on a cuddle from me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*



MyMaggieGirl said:


> Still waiting for biopsy report.
> 
> The vet tech called us last night and admitted that the vet shouldn't have given us an exact date for the results and especially that soon after the surgery. She said it's usually a week to ten days. So maybe tomorrow, maybe Monday. Either way, Flirt continues to rest and be her silly self while gaining most of her strength back.
> 
> Thanks again everyone for your support. It means the world to me, to my hubby and to Flirty-girl.


Continuing to pray. Enjoy the day with Flirty!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know this for a fact, but I've always suspected that when the news is bad, you get it right away. When it takes longer to get it, it tends to be good <<fingers crossed>>


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hugs to you and Flirty...


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Positive thoughts for good results!! Glad Flirty is enjoying all the extra attention!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Flirty*

Hoping you both have a beautiful day today!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Got the call this morning, hemangiosarcoma. We decided against chemo. She starts on the pred next week after she gets the staples out. She will have an ultrasound in two months to see if/where it has spread to. Right now there are no tumors on any organs nor lymph nodes, which is good. 

We truly appreciate everyone's support.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear this. It is really good there are no other tumors. I will continue to send good thoughts to you and Flirty. If anyone can beat this Flirty can!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Got the call this morning, hemangiosarcoma. We decided against chemo. She starts on the pred next week after she gets the staples out. She will have an ultrasound in two months to see if/where it has spread to. Right now there are no tumors on any organs nor lymph nodes, which is good.
> 
> We truly appreciate everyone's support.


Saying prayers for healing and strength. It's really good that the initial tumor is out, and that right now the other organs/ lymph nodes are OK. I'm sorry to hear about the pathology. cancer stinks (...other words here, but can't write them). hugs to you and pretty Flirty girl.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry to hear this, prayers and positive thoughts flying across the pond to you and beautiful Flirty.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry to read this -- hold her closely and spoil her greatly


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry-it's such an awful thing and poor Flirty has been thru so much already! Hopefully the tumor was all of it and you can spoil Flirty for a long long time to come. Hugs from Brinkley and me..


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sending love to Flirty and you. Sorry for the bad news  You have always done and continue to do the best for her and she knows it.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very saddened to read this post. Flirty is such a special girl, who is so strong. May she continue to be strong, and have many, many more memories to make!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear the results didn't bring better news. Sending positive thoughts for Flirty to fight this for a long time to come.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Such a sad news, I am very sorry. Sending love and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*



MyMaggieGirl said:


> Got the call this morning, hemangiosarcoma. We decided against chemo. She starts on the pred next week after she gets the staples out. She will have an ultrasound in two months to see if/where it has spread to. Right now there are no tumors on any organs nor lymph nodes, which is good.
> 
> We truly appreciate everyone's support.


Mary: I'm sorry for the hemangiosarcoma diagnosis, but it's good that there are no tumors on any organs or lymph nodes. I know you will spoil Flirty, like you have every day!! Kisses to her!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Thinking of you and Flirty today.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm sorry about the diagnosis. Good thoughts and prayers are being sent out to you and your precious girl. I hope you have a lot more time together. (Hugs)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Flirty*

Hope you and Flirty enjoyed some of the warm weather this weekend.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your support. As Karen mentioned, we had absolutely beautiful weather this past weekend so we took advantage of it and spent as much time outdoors as possible. 

While my husband and I are upset, we were prepared for the cancer diagnosis. Of course we only want what's the best for Flirty and my worry is that once she starts to go downhill, will we be able to see the changes in her in order to keep her comfortable. Does that make sense? I know her so well and notice anything out of the ordinary but I still worry about the future. Just don't want her to suffer but yet don't want to let her go ever!

Thanks for letting me talk it out here on the Forum. 

If this needs to be moved to the Cancer section, please feel free to do so. Thanks.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Of course we only want what's the best for Flirty and my worry is that once she starts to go downhill, will we be able to see the changes in her in order to keep her comfortable. Does that make sense? I know her so well and notice anything out of the ordinary but I still worry about the future. Just don't want her to suffer but yet don't want to let her go ever!


It can be a roller coaster but when the time comes you will know. A cancer diagnosis is not a easy thing to go through and one does often wonder what is the best or not. No one can tell you what to do, only you know your girl.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so so sorry. Sending many good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*



MyMaggieGirl said:


> Thank you everyone for your support. As Karen mentioned, we had absolutely beautiful weather this past weekend so we took advantage of it and spent as much time outdoors as possible.
> 
> While my husband and I are upset, we were prepared for the cancer diagnosis. Of course we only want what's the best for Flirty and my worry is that once she starts to go downhill, will we be able to see the changes in her in order to keep her comfortable. Does that make sense? I know her so well and notice anything out of the ordinary but I still worry about the future. Just don't want her to suffer but yet don't want to let her go ever!
> 
> ...


What you said makes perfect sense about keeping her comfortable. When the bad times outweigh the good, you will know. We are all here for you and so many of us have been through the hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry about the hemangio diagnosis. 

I have been through hemangio with four dogs, they were diagnosed when the cancer had spread and there was no surgery option - the only option was to let them go. 

I wish for Maggie and you, that you have so much more quality time together given that the cancer has not spread yet - that is always positive!


----------

